# Comment savoir si Apple a bien désimlocké l'iPhone



## LeWebDeJulie (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai acheté l'iPhone 4 chez Orange avec les points  de mon copain. Je suis chez SFR donc j'ai demandé à Orange de faire la  demande de désimlock officiel chez Apple, demande faite mercredi  dernier. Depuis j'attends... J'ai la microsim SFR, le forfait qui va  bien, ne me manque que ce fameux mail d'Apple.
J'ai lu sur les forums  que le temps d'attente pour que le désimlockage officiel soit effectif  était très variable : 2 heures pour certains, d'autres un mois... Moi ça  fait 4 jours et je ne suis pas très patiente et je trouve ça honteux  mais ce n'est pas l'objet de mon post.
J'ai aussi lu que parfois le  désimlock officiel était fait bien avant qu'on reçoive le mail, et que  même parfois on ne recevait pas de mail du tout.

Alors ma question est : comment on sait que c'est fait?
Pour  l'instant, quand j'allume l'iPhone avec ma sim SFR dedans, il me  demande d'abord mon PIN, et ensuite l'écran affiche l'image du cable et  le logo iTunes. Ensuite je le connecte à iTunes, et là iTunes me dit "la  carte sim installée ne permet pas l'activation de votre iphone".
> Cela signifie-t-il forcément qu'il est encore simlocké?
> Ou alors il y a une manip que je ne fais pas? Genre mettre une autre carte sim dedans? Faire un restore?
> Je ne fais rien, j'attends, et lorsqu'il sera désimlocké iTunes me le dira à la place du message sur le SIM?

Bon voilà. En gros j'ai peur d'attendre pour rien. Si vous êtes passés par là merci de me dire ce que vous avez fait...

Merci pour vos réponses, Jul.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (6 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Je pense que ton desimlock n'a pas été effectué et je te conseil de les recontacter.
C'est gratuit, cela ne mange pas de pain...


----------



## Arnus (7 Mars 2011)

Non il y a une manip à faire.

Je suppose que quand tu branches ton iPhone à iTunes avec ta sim SFR, tu ne peux pas le restaurer, l'iPhone n'est pas activé...

Pour l'activer il te faut une sim orange, puis tu clique sur restaurer (sauvegarde éventuelle). Ensuite si le désimlock est fait, t'auras un message (sur iTunes) Bravo votre désimlock est fait gnagnagna. Sinon aucun message, et ton désimlock n'est pas fait.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (7 Mars 2011)

Arnus a dit:


> Non il y a une manip à faire.
> 
> Je suppose que quand tu branches ton iPhone à iTunes avec ta sim SFR, tu ne peux pas le restaurer, l'iPhone n'est pas activé...
> 
> Pour l'activer il te faut une sim orange, puis tu clique sur restaurer (sauvegarde éventuelle). Ensuite si le désimlock est fait, t'auras un message (sur iTunes) Bravo votre désimlock est fait gnagnagna. Sinon aucun message, et ton désimlock n'est pas fait.



Curieux...

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une manip à faire pr un desimlock officiel surout pour un tél qui n'a jamais encore été active...

Il s'agit la d'un desimlock officiel donc cela devrait fonctionner à l'activation vu qu'elle n'a jamais encore été faite


----------



## Arnus (7 Mars 2011)

Il s'agit de la manipulation décrite par SFR. Et j'ai vérifié plusieurs fois sur le net, et c'est effectivement ce qui ressort.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous, 
J'ai fait une demande de desimlokage chez SFR, c'était le 27 juillet dernier j'ai reçu le texto le 3 aout et j'ai fait les manip décrites dans le mail de SFR (synchro, restauration...) mais pas de message a la fin comme d'habitude : félicitation votre desimlokage est fait. Je voudrai savoir si le téléoperateur de SFR n'a pas fait de fausse manip en écrivant un mauvais IMEI ou juste le fait que ça prenne plus de temps maintenant, sachant que j'ai reçu le texto de confirmation de SFR et que j'ai déjà eu des iPhone auparavant et cette procédure je lai fait avec orange déjà sans problème. c'est bizarre comme même?!?! autre précision mon iPhone a déjà été échangé chez Apple après un problème avec le premier iPhone (écran avec des taches brunes), les iPhones envoyés par le SAV d'Apple sont-ils simlokés? 
Bref, merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> ...autre précision mon iPhone a déjà été échangé chez Apple après un problème avec le premier iPhone (écran avec des taches brunes), les iPhones envoyés par le SAV d'Apple sont-ils simlokés?
> Bref, merci d'avance pour vos réponses



Bonjour,
Si ton iPhone a été échangé par Apple, ton nouvel iPhone n'a pas le même code IMEI.
Si tu as demandé le desimloquage chez SFR, il faut que tu donnes le nouveau code IMEI.
Il arrive que SFR ne sache pas que tu as un nouvel iPhone.
Il faut contacter Apple; tu demandes un certificat d'échange et tu recevras un email avec la preuve de l'échange de ancien iPhone (vendu et enregistré chez SFR) avec le nouveau.

Après avoir reçu ton justificatif, il faut recontacter SFR pour desimloquer le nouvel iPhone avec son code IMEI.

A noté que lorsque tu as demandé l'échange de ton téléphone auprès d'Apple, il t'a été demandé ton opérateur.
Donc ton iPhone, même remplacé, est toujours bloquer sur SFR.

Voilà, pour toutes les infos, j'ai eu un problème similaire mais avec Orange.


----------



## boubaraka (8 Août 2011)

salut moi je suis chez orange j'ais fait la demande de desimlokage a peine racroché avec le conseillé que je recevais deja le mail comme quoi il était desimlocké mais je crois qu'il faut l'activer avec le numero de ligne avec lequel il a était acheté une foie fait il faut le restaurer sur itune et aprés il desimlocké biensur il faut avoir eu le mail de orange c'est gratuit si ca fait plus de 3 mois qu'il a était acheté (avant c'était 6)voila


----------



## JeryNS (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je me permet de poster sur ce sujet parce que ma question est liée au desimlockage officiel apple. 

Voilà, j'ai fait la demande de desimlock a orange, j'ai reçu leur mail de confirmation, j'ai essayé de restaurer mon iphone sur itunes, je n'ai eu aucun message de confirmation du desimlock. Bref je dois encore attendre, je vais ressayer ce soir ou demain pour voir si appel a traité ma demande.

Seulement, mon problème n'est pas là, je compte passer chez Virgin pour avoir le 4S en tant que nouveau client pour 280 euros avec portabilité de mon numéro orange. Et ensuite de vendre mon iphone 4 d'ou la demande de desimlockage. 

Donc ma question est : est ce que je peux demander et donc commander la portabilité de mon numéro chez Virgin dès maintenant, alors que le desimlockage de mon iphone 4 n'a pas encore été fait pas apple (mais a Orange oui) ? Est ce que le fait de demander une portabilité de numéro et donc de "quitter" mon opérateur actuel peut perturber le processus de desimlock auprès d'apple ? 

Voilà, j'espère que j'ai été clair dans mes propos. Merci beaucoup si vous pouvez m'aider. 

Bonne fin de journée a vous.


----------



## valerie.fr (26 Octobre 2011)

je ne comprend pas vos démarche..
normalement il faut attendre 6 mois pour pouvoir désimlocker son telephone?
j'attend un 3GS avec les point de mon pere qui est chez Orange et moi chez bouygue...donc je me demande comment je vais le débloquer...?


----------



## pirouet (26 Octobre 2011)

76 euros pour faire desimlocker un téléphone (acheté chez un opérateur français). Au delà de 2 mois de la date d'achat, le desimockage est gratuit. (La demande doit émaner du titulaire de la ligne ou de la personne ayant acheté le terminal).


----------



## subsole (27 Octobre 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> 76 euros pour faire desimlocker un téléphone (acheté chez un opérateur français). *Au delà de 2 mois *de la date d'achat, le desimockage est gratuit. (La demande doit émaner du titulaire de la ligne ou de la personne ayant acheté le terminal).



Bonjour, 
Non, ce n'est pas deux mois, mais trois mois révolus. (loi Chatel)


----------



## Thiball (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

J'ai acheté un iPhone 4 il y a plus de 10 mois. Après environ 7/8 mois, j'ai téléphoné à Bouygues pour désimlocker mon téléphone. Lors de l'appel, je n'ai pas eu plus de précision. On m'a seulement dit que c'était fait et que c'était maintenant à Apple de se charger du désimlock et que l'attente pouvait durer plusieurs semaines. 
J'ai donc attendu un mois environ. Rien, pas de nouvelles, pas même un sms ou un message quand je branche mon iPhone à iTunes. Je rappel Bouygues, je refais la démarche pour désimlocker (IMEI, etc...). On me redis la même chose. Je me dis que cette fois, ça devrait être la bonne. Et depuis 1 mois, toujours rien. Donc je me pose quelques questions :

1) Comment sait-on que la demande a bien été prise en charge ? Reçoit-on un sms ? Parce que je me pose de sérieuses questions vis à vis du SAV de Bouygues...

2) Pour le désimlocker, suis-je obliger de faire une restauration ?

3) Ais-je besoin d'une carte sim d'un autre opérateur ?

4) Combien de temps prend un désimlock "normal" ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses  et bonne soirée.


----------



## Arkange (7 Novembre 2011)

Thiball a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,
> 
> 1) Comment sait-on que la demande a bien été prise en charge ? Reçoit-on un sms ? Parce que je me pose de sérieuses questions vis à vis du SAV de Bouygues...
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

1) Chez Bouygues je ne sais pas, mais chez SFR, tu reçois un mail de confirmation de demande de désimlockage et un SMS quand le désimlockage est prêt.

2) Oui

3) Non

4) Encore une fois ça dépends des opérateur, chez SFR mes 2 derniers iPhone, ça a demandé 1 semaine.

Pour faire simple, c'est Apple dans tout les cas qui procède au desimlockage de l'iPhone. L'operateur fait la demande à Apple. Bien faire attention en cas d'échange SAV que l'opérateur demande le désimlockage sur le bon numéro IMEI. 

Une fois la restauration effectuée, iTunes affiche normalement un message disant "Félicitations, votre iPhone est débloqué."


----------



## Thiball (7 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ces précisions. Il me vient une dernière question svp : Y a t-il un délai entre le moment où l'on peut effectuer le désimlock et la restauration ? Car je ne souhaite pas passer à iOS5 de suite.


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2011)

Thiball a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions. Il me vient une dernière question svp : Y a t-il un délai entre le moment où l'on peut effectuer le désimlock et la restauration ? Car je ne souhaite pas passer à iOS5 de suite.



Bonjour,
- En principe lorsque tu fais une demande de desimlock, il ne faut pas trop tarder (quelques jours) pour justement restaurer ton iPhone, afin que celui-ci soit désimlocker. 
Sinon, il ne me semble pas que tu sois obligé de faire la MàJ de iOS pour desimlocker.
- On ne reçoit pas toujours un SMS/email avertissant de lancer la procédure de desimlockage, et la demande n'est pas éternelle sur les serveurs d'Apple.
Dans ce cas, il faut "tenter sa chance" tous les deux jours.


----------



## Thiball (7 Novembre 2011)

Haha... J'adore Apple et leur simplicité parfois...

Si je restaure, je dois mettre la dernière MAJ il me semble, sauf si jailbreaké et SHSH sauvegardés.


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2011)

Thiball a dit:


> Haha... J'adore Apple et leur simplicité parfois...





> - On ne reçoit pas toujours un SMS/email avertissant de lancer la procédure de desimlockage, et la demande n'est pas éternelle sur les serveurs d'Apple.


Normalement c'est le FAI qui devrait te tenir au courant.






Thiball a dit:


> Si je restaure, je dois mettre la dernière MAJ il me semble, sauf si jailbreaké et SHSH sauvegardés.


Tu en es certain ?


> Sinon, il ne me semble pas que tu sois obligé de faire la MàJ de iOS pour desimlocker.


----------



## Thiball (7 Novembre 2011)

Je crois. J'ai testé il y a plusieurs mois, si je prenais une version d'iOS antérieure à celle actuelle, la restauration ne se finalisait pas.


----------



## Grizzzly (8 Novembre 2011)

Apple ne desimlock pas les iphones. Aucune tache "humaine" n'est realisee chez Apple. Apple ce n'est qu'un serveur qui receptionne les demandes provenant des operateurs. 

Il faut effectivement restaurer le telephone pour telecharger la police d'activation sur le serveur.

Le message de confirmation dans itunes "felicitations votre iphone a ete debloque" n'apparait pas systematiquement, parfois seulement apres une restauration ulterieure.


----------



## smithi88 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà moi j'ai un iPhone 4 depuis novembre 2010 avec un abonnement Orange. Comme je vais au Maroc pour les fêtes de fin d'année j'ai appelé Orange pour désimlocker mon téléphone et l'opérateur m'à dit que j'allais recevoir un mail d'Apple et que je devrais faire une restauration avec iTunes pour désimlocker mon iPhone.
Je n'avais pas raccroché que je recevais un mail d'Orange qui dit ceci :

*Bonjour,
La demande de déverrouillage réseau de votre terminal APPLE numéro IMEI : XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX a été traitée.
A réception de ce courriel, nous vous invitons à procéder aux manipulations de déverrouillage réseau de votre terminal APPLE.
Ces manipulations sont disponibles sur http://touslesmobiles.orange.fr/*
*> sélectionnez la marque Apple et son modèle
> cliquez sur le bouton « valider »
> cliquez ensuite sur longlet prise en main et dépannage > Sécurité > SIMlock/Waplock
Le déverrouillage réseau de votre terminal APPLE ne nécessite aucun code.
En cas derreur, veuillez recommencer toutes les étapes.
Le déverrouillage réseau de votre terminal APPLE est gratuit si vous lavez acheté il y a plus de 3 mois.
En deçà, le montant de la prestation est de 76  TTC.*

Normalement d'après le site d'Orange le message suivant devrait apparaître à la fin :

*Félicitation, votre iPhone est maintenant déverrouillé.*​Pour configurer et synchroniser votre iPhone, cliquez sur Continuer.​ 
J'ai effectué 3 fois la restauration de mon iPhone et jamais de message me disant que le mobile était désimlocké et comme je n'ai personne autour de moi proche pour faire l'essai avec une autre carte Sim je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est !
Moi je m'interroge car est ce que je dois encore attendre un mail d'Apple pour refaire la manipulation ou alors le mail d'Orange est celui qui dit que je peux faire la manipulation ?
Quand je lis le mail il est écris : A réception de ce courriel moi je me dis que c'est celui là qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci pour vos réponses.
Noël


----------



## Pdg (28 Novembre 2011)

Eh bien tout pareil. Ancien iPhone 4 que j'ai fait desimlocker officiellement par Orange (par courrier car le service client ne pouvait/voulait pas). 

J'ai reçu le même mail ce vendredi et j'ai fait la manip aujourd'hui. Même résultat. Après 3 bonnes heures de restauration et réinstallation de la sauvegarde, pas de message de desimlock comme indiqué dans le mail orange. 

Je ne pourrai pas tester avant un bout de temps, ne connaissant personne chez un autre opérateur avec une carte micro sim.


----------



## Pdg (28 Novembre 2011)

He bien finalement, j'ai réussi à trouver une micro SIM SFR.

Eh bien ça fonctionne !

Donc je résume : 

- J'ai essayé par internet, pas possible de débloquer.
- J'ai appelé Orange, pas possible de débloquer.
- J'ai envoyé un courrier au service consommateur client mobile, mail de déblocage reçu en 48 heures (chapeau) ;
- J'ai fait la manip 2 jours après (donc sauvegarde puis restauration) : tout s'est déroulé normalement, mais PAS DE MESSAGE DE CONFIRMATION DE DESIMLOCK !

Mais ça a fonctionné.

Enjoy ;-)


----------



## smithi88 (29 Novembre 2011)

J'ai bien un ami qui à un iPhone 4 et qui est chez SFR pour essayer de voir si ça à marché pour moi aussi mais il travaille de contre équipe avec moi et ce n'est pas facile de le voir !
Au pire j'irais bien jusqu'à aller découper la puce du portable de ma mère pour essayer et ensuite lui remettre avec un adaptateur j'ai ai plusieurs !
Déjà cet après-midi je vais rappeler Orange pour leur dire que j'attends toujours le mail d'Apple et voir avec eux si c'est normal de ne pas l'avoir reçu après une semaine.
Merci en attendant pour ces précisions.
Noël


----------



## Pdg (29 Novembre 2011)

Hum... Je n'ai jamais eu de mail d'Apple. Après vérification, il n'est fait nulle part mention de mail d'Apple, ni dans le mail de confirmation de déblocage par orange, ni dans la procédure à suivre. 

D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple devrait envoyer un mail de confirmation. 

Je pense surtout à l'éternelle technique du rejet de responsabilité ("ça marche pas mais c'est pas nous !"), très prisée par les 3 Frères des Telecom.


----------



## smithi88 (3 Décembre 2011)

Bah j'avais rappelé Orange mardi dernier et comme pour la 1ère fois je devais recevoir le fameux mail d'Apple sous 96h maxi mais rien et cette après-midi je suis allé essayer chez le collègue avec une micro Sim SFR et oh joie oh bonheur après avoir entré le code PIN de la puce le iPhone affichait un réseau SFR en haut à gauche !
J'avais refait la manipulation avec iTunes ce matin mais toujours pas de message disant que le téléphone est débloqué !
Franchement ça leur couterais quoi de faire afficher ce message comme ça au moins on serait sur que le portable est désimlocké et on n'aurait pas à se prendre la tête de trouver quelqu'un pour essayer !
Enfin c'est cool c'est fait voilà une chose de réglée !


----------



## liliparis (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Quand on fait la restauration pour un désimlockage, est-ce que la dernière version d'iOS est installée, ou peut-on conserver la version précédente ?
J'ai un iPhone 3GS en 4.3.5 et je ne souhaite pas spécialement passer à iOS 5, et j'attends le feu vert de SFR pour le désimlockage.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## smithi88 (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Il ne me semble pas que la version d'IOS soit modifié je peux juste dire que iTunes me demandais si je voulais configurer le iPhone comme nouvel iPhone ou le restauré d'après ma dernière sauvegarde !
Personnellement j'ai choisi la restauration d'après la dernière sauvegarde sans même regardé la version du logiciel qui se trouvait après le désimlockage je sais juste que j'ai eu juste à remettre ma musique pour ce qui est des applications et tout le reste (réglages, contacts, sms, appels ..) c'était comme avant mais vu le temps que ça à pris je pense qu'il à remis la dernière version du IOS d'après ma sauvegarde !
En principe vu que la restauration a pour but de remettre l'iPhone comme à son état d'origine il y a des chances que ce soit la version de l'IOS comme à l'origine donc une version antérieure mais je ne peux pas l'affirmer !


----------



## MarcMame (22 Décembre 2011)

smithi88 a dit:


> En principe vu que la restauration a pour but de remettre l'iPhone comme à son état d'origine il y a des chances que ce soit la version de l'IOS comme à l'origine donc une version antérieure mais je ne peux pas l'affirmer !


Non.
Le but d'une restauration est de remettre l'iPhone dans l'état d'une sauvegarde antérieure, pas obligatoirement son état d'origine.


----------



## smithi88 (22 Décembre 2011)

OK autant pour moi !


----------



## MarcMame (22 Décembre 2011)

smithi88 a dit:


> OK autant pour moi !


*Au temps* pour toi plutôt...


----------



## kayen14 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iphone 4s acheté avec les points de mon père qui est donc chez sfr, je souhaite le faire débloquer très prochainement (au bout de 3 mois désormais le désimlockage est gratuit) afin de pouvoir y insérer ma micro sim bouygues.
J'ai 2 questions lors du déblocage faut t-il utiliser la puce sfr d'origine pour le déblocage ou je peux insérer directement ma puce bouygues et brancher à itunes?
Et après le désimlockage officiel d'apple peut t-on faire les mises a jour de l'iphone sans que le télephone ne se rebloque sur l'opérateur d'origine.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2012)

kayen14 a dit:


> J'ai 2 questions lors du déblocage faut t-il utiliser la puce sfr d'origine pour le déblocage ou je peux insérer directement ma puce bouygues et brancher à itunes?


Ca ne change rien, les 2 fonctionnent.
Mais il est le plus souvent préférable de le faire avec une carte SIM différente car dans certains cas, le message de réussite du désimlockage ne s'affiche pas sur iTunes lorsque la carte SIM est celle d'origine.





kayen14 a dit:


> Et après le désimlockage officiel d'apple peut t-on faire les mises a jour de l'iphone sans que le télephone ne se rebloque sur l'opérateur d'origine.


Le désimlockage est définitif. 
Tu pourras donc faire les mises à jour voir même une totale réinitialisation sans problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------




kayen14 a dit:


> J'ai un iphone 4s acheté avec les points de mon père qui est donc chez sfr


Le pauvre..... Tu viens certainement de le ré-engager pour 12 ou 24 mois au tarif plein pot ! Pas cool pour lui....


----------



## kayen14 (13 Janvier 2012)

Ok donc si j'ai bien compris ma carte sim bouygues suffira uniquement pour la manipulation, pas besoin de celle de mon père alors?

Et oui ré-abonné pour 1 an mais pas de problème c'est un client pro lol.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2012)

kayen14 a dit:


> Ok donc si j'ai bien compris ma carte sim bouygues suffira uniquement pour la manipulation, pas besoin de celle de mon père alors?


Tout à fait.
Par contre la demande de désimlock ne peut être faite que par le propriétaire de la ligne.


----------



## kayen14 (13 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos, nous avons vu que la demande pouvait etre faite via l'espace client du site sfr au bout de 3 mois. Renouvellement fait le 18 novembre donc nous pourrons faire la demande via l'espace client à partir du 18 février normalement.


----------



## Manuel24 (19 Janvier 2012)

Petite expérience personnelle :
iPhone 4S acheté chez Orange (donc simlocké) le jour de la sortie. Suite à un problème de haut parleur j'échange mon téléphone par le biais du SAV d'Apple (et non celui d'Orange). 
Comme beaucoup, l'annonce de Free m'attire; je décide donc d'y souscrire mais il me faut avant toutes choses désimlocker... J'appelle Orange pour le désimlockage mais il est soit disant impossible car il à été échangé et il n'apparait donc pas sur leurs ordinateurs (blablabla)... Il me faut leur fournir une preuve de cet échange que je n'ai pas eu (c'est purement et simplement de l'abus).
Désespéré, je me demande : étant donné que mon iPhone a été échanger par le SAV d'Apple, j'ai peut être hérité par chance d'un mobile universelle ! J'insère donc sur le champs une micro sim SFR et... CA MARCHE !
Je tient a préciser que je n'ai fait AUCUN désimlockage AUCUNE restauration que ce soit sur iTunes.
J'invite donc tous ceux qui sont dans le même cas que moi a essayer (y'a rien à perdre), mais il me semble logique que les téléphones échangés chez Apple soient désimlocké automatiquement.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Janvier 2012)

Manuel24 a dit:


> J'appelle Orange pour le désimlockage mais il est soit disant impossible car il à été échangé et il n'apparait donc pas sur leurs ordinateurs (blablabla)...
> Il me faut leur fournir une preuve de cet échange que je n'ai pas eu (c'est purement et simplement de l'abus).


Normalement tu détiens la preuve de cet échange.
Si tu t'es rendu dans un Apple Store, ils ont du te fournir une facture certifiant la transaction.
Si tu as fait l'échange par téléphone, tu dois garder une trace de cet échange sur la page Apple de suivi de réparation qu'ils t'ont fourni.
Tu peux également le retrouver dans ton profil d'assistance toujours sur le site Apple.





Manuel24 a dit:


> Je tient a préciser que je n'ai fait AUCUN désimlockage AUCUNE restauration que ce soit sur iTunes.
> J'invite donc tous ceux qui sont dans le même cas que moi a essayer (y'a rien à perdre), mais il me semble logique que les téléphones échangés chez Apple soient désimlocké automatiquement.


Alors : Non, les téléphones échangés par/chez Apple ne sont normalement pas désimlocké.
En temps normal un téléphone neuf (ou provenant du refurb, c'est pareil) se Simlock automatiquement lors de sa première synchro sur iTunes sur l'opérateur auquel il est lié.

Si le tien ne l'est pas c'est sans doute que ce lien ne s'est pas effectué correctement lors de l'échange (d'où son absence de la base de donnée Orange), le technicien Apple a sans doute merdé, tant mieux pour toi....

Attention à ne pas généraliser sur la base de son unique expérience....


----------



## billboc (20 Janvier 2012)

bonjour

je suis passé à iCloud complètement pour toute la sauvegarde de mon iphone

mais je pensais que je ne pouvais plus faire de restauration via itunes quand on est sur iCloud ?

qu'en pensez vous ? comment desimlocker alors ?

merci !  

PS: cela fait 8 jours que j'attend mon code de desimlockage (via orange)... c'est normal ?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

bjr à tous 

cela 3 FOIS que j'appelle Bouygues pour me desimlocker mon Iphone, mais pour l'instant bien u'ils me disent que la demande est faite et que je dois attendre 1 heure avant de connecter mon iphone sur Itunes: pas de news par email ou sms de leur part! 

pour ceux qui sont chez Bouygues, comment faut il faire pour pouvoir desimlocker son iphone 4?

Car là j'ai l'impression qu'ils me prennent pour un jambon!!!!!


----------



## subsole (22 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> bjr à tous
> 
> cela 3 FOIS que j'appelle Bouygues pour me desimlocker mon Iphone, mais pour l'instant bien u'ils me disent que la demande est faite et que je dois attendre 1 heure avant de connecter mon iphone sur Itunes: pas de news par email ou sms de leur part!
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai aidé un connaissance la semaine dernière, pour un iPhone Bouygues.
Appel au 614, ils nous baladent, il faut absolument réussir à parler un "conseillé client", sinon, on tourne en rond.
Lorsque que que j'ai enfin le "conseillé client", il me dit : _"dans environ 15 minutes ça sera fait"_.
Nous avons attendu, 30 minutes avant de restaurer, et c'était bon, iTunes nous a gratifié d'un "Félicitations votre iPhone est maintenant déverrouillé" ou quelque chose du genre.
Nous n'avons pas eu de SMS d'ou d'email de confirmation.


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

slt


ben n'ayant rien j'ai appelé APPLE qui m'ont dit qu'il etait bien désimlocké donc pour ma part c'est une affaire qui roule

et je suis bien content de me barer de chez bouygues !!!!


----------



## billboc (22 Janvier 2012)

A quel numero s'il te plait ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

0800 046 046 

j'ai choisi "iphone" et j'ai eu un interlocuteur où j'ai expliqué mon pb , 
il 'a demandé mon numéro IMEI et hop


----------



## MarcMame (22 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> cela 3 FOIS que j'appelle Bouygues pour me desimlocker mon Iphone, mais pour l'instant bien u'ils me disent que la demande est faite et que je dois attendre 1 heure avant de connecter mon iphone sur Itunes: pas de news par email ou sms de leur part!


Des explications sur le désimlockage :
http://forums.macg.co/iphone/tout-ce-que-vous-souhaitez-savoir-sur-le-desimlockage-992022.html


----------



## billboc (22 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> 0800 046 046
> 
> j'ai choisi "iphone" et j'ai eu un interlocuteur où j'ai expliqué mon pb ,
> il 'a demandé mon numéro IMEI et hop



sympa merci


----------



## pachas (30 Avril 2012)

1. Demander à l'operateur concerné le desimblocage (ils la feront directement auprès du serveur apple).
2. Faire une restauration avec itunes  (dès qu'il est connecté il le fait tout seul).
3. Utiliser une autre carte sim pour verification(une fois la restauration est fait la nouvelle sim carte peut etre utilisée sur ton iphone) . 

* Si la demande à l'operateur a été faite depuis un jour ou trois mois peu importe, parce que la demande a déjà prévenu les serveurs d'apple. Apparemment cette demande ne perisse pas.


----------



## nenon (23 Août 2012)

Oui, desole, je debarque dans cette discussion. J'ai lu brievement les emails mais je ne comprends toujours pas ce qu'il se passe dans cette procedure de desimlockage. Je viens d'envoyer ma demande aupres de SFR et ils m'ont dit effectivement de patienter jusqu'a recevoir ce fameux mail de Apple confirmant le desimlockage. 

Je ne comprends pas en fait pourquoi il faut l'accord de Apple pour réaliser cette opération et quelle action font-ils concrètement derrière? Ils ne peuvent pas prendre la main sur l'appareil que je sache ni envoyer un quelconque signal pour desimlocker? Et a quoi sert le numero imei? Au final, c'est bien l'operateur qui debloque et point non?


----------



## chrispff (23 Août 2012)

J'ai desimocké mon iPhone il y a 4 jours. Apres plusieurs coup de tel au service client Bouygues, j'ai enfin eu la solution:

- demande par Bouygues de l'autorisation a Apple.
- Attendre 2/3 heures.
- Mettre une carte SIM d'un autre operateur dans mon iPhone (oui c'est tres con, puisque par definition on n'est pas censé avoir une carte SIM d'un autre operateur....)
- Connecter l'iPhone au Mac via le cable USB, ouvrir iTunes, synchroniser.... et la enfin lors de la connexion au serveurs Apple le desimlockage se fait en suivant les instructions.


----------



## MarcMame (27 Août 2012)

nenon a dit:


> Oui, desole, je debarque dans cette discussion. J'ai lu brievement les emails mais je ne comprends toujours pas ce qu'il se passe dans cette procedure de desimlockage. Je viens d'envoyer ma demande aupres de SFR et ils m'ont dit effectivement de patienter jusqu'a recevoir ce fameux mail de Apple confirmant le desimlockage.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas en fait pourquoi il faut l'accord de Apple pour réaliser cette opération et quelle action font-ils concrètement derrière? Ils ne peuvent pas prendre la main sur l'appareil que je sache ni envoyer un quelconque signal pour desimlocker? Et a quoi sert le numero imei? Au final, c'est bien l'operateur qui debloque et point non?


Le cas de l'iPhone est particulier.
Techniquement la procédure est la suivante : 
1/ Le client demande à son opérateur le désimlockage de son iPhone
2/ L'opérateur (s'il accepte cette demande) transmet à Apple la demande de désimlockage
3/ Apple désimlock l'iPhone du client via iTunes.

Les opérateurs n'ont absolument pas la main sur les appareils Apple mais sont uniquement des intermédiaires donneurs d'ordres.
Apple prend en charge la partie technique du désimlockage mais ne prend aucune décision sur ce plan.

Le numéro IMEI est l'identifiant unique d'un téléphone sur lequel se base l'opérateur pour le reconnaitre.
C'est comme le numéro de série sauf que ce dernier ne concerne que le fabricant, pas l'opérateur.

Plus d'informations ici : http://forums.macg.co/iphone/tout-ce-que-vous-souhaitez-savoir-sur-le-desimlockage-992022.html


----------



## nenon (28 Août 2012)

Ecoute, je n'ai pas attendu le mail de SFR et d'Apple, j'ai réalisé la manip 30 mn après et tout s'est très bien passe.... J'ai obtenu un message au préalable en connectant l'appareil a iTunes qui me disait que des réglages opérateurs ont été change ou quelque chose dans le genre. Je viens de recevoir le mail officiel aujourd'hui.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Août 2012)

nenon a dit:


> Ecoute, je n'ai pas attendu le mail de SFR et d'Apple, j'ai réalisé la manip 30 mn après et tout s'est très bien passe.... J'ai obtenu un message au préalable en connectant l'appareil a iTunes qui me disait que des réglages opérateurs ont été change ou quelque chose dans le genre. Je viens de recevoir le mail officiel aujourd'hui.


Tu poses des questions, je t'offre des réponses c'est tout.


----------



## dapi (5 Janvier 2014)

Je relance ce fil, car j'avais aussi besoin de savoir si mon iPhone 5 était désimlocké, et je n'avais pas de carte nano sim d'un autre opérateur pour vérifier, et j'ai trouvé en fouillant sur la toile un site qui permet de vérifier l'état de l'iPhone.


----------

